# February Conference in Washington State



## Don Kistler (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been asked to do a weekend conference in Clarkston, WA the last weekend in February, 2011 on the theme of "The Armor of God" from Ephesians 6. The conference will be Friday evening, all day Saturday and Sunday morning and evening.

Here is the contact information for anyone interested:

Pastor Randy Olson
First Baptist Church of Clarkston
Home


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 27, 2011)

And what a blessing it was to have Dr. Kistler right here in my new hometown! The people of Eastern Washington who were able to attend were very blessed and edified.

But I'm embarassed to admit that I missed this announcement and didn't hear of the conference until the last day. Still, I am thankful for Dr. Kistler's preaching that I heard, and for all the tremendous books that he has pushed to publication.


----------

